

Woman Receives First 3D-Printed Jawbone Transplant - mikeleeorg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/80beats/2012/02/08/woman-receives-first-3d-printed-jawbone-transplant/

======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3560455>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3553776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3546472>

